# Transfiguration: Peter suggesting to build tents... Audacious?



## Stope (Jan 23, 2017)

As Peter saw Chris transfigured and saw (engaged with?) Moses and Elijah he suggested tents be built (I assume to prolong the experience). Luke paints Peter the fool for saying this when he adds "...—not knowing what he said."

What do you think was so unbecoming of this suggestion/statement?

Luke 9:33-35
[33] And as the men were parting from him, Peter said to Jesus, “Master, it is good that we are here. Let us make three tents, one for you and one for Moses and one for Elijah”—not knowing what he said. [34] As he was saying these things, a cloud came and overshadowed them, and they were afraid as they entered the cloud. [35] And a voice came out of the cloud, saying, “This is my Son, my Chosen One; listen to him!” (ESV)


----------



## LilyG (Jan 23, 2017)

Hm, I think he rather spoke out of fear. He had some understanding that the new Exodus had come (hence the tent reference), but not fully, and he was afraid.

http://www.ligonier.org/learn/devotionals/peters-terror-and-gods-response/


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jan 23, 2017)

from fourth sermon 9th chapter, Luke 9:28-36 "The Heights of Glory" (Sep.1,2013)

... Jesus is their [Moses & Elijah] focus. They appear “in glory” (v31) to speak with him, and in particular of his “*exodus*,” (translated _decease_) which he (Christ) “was about to accomplish at Jerusalem.” Egypt, as I reminded the young people at our last meeting, is a biblical symbol for the world, ever standing against God’s people. The great salvation-moment in the OT was the people’s *deliverance* from bondage in Egypt—a bondage that becomes synonymous with bondage to sin and death. Egypt is a place of death, made terrifyingly so by the ten plagues, especially the last.

But as we all know, the only* way out* of this world is by death. Israel only *escapes* through the death of their Passover lamb, so they only *get out* of the world by death too—just the death of the substitute. Time and time again, we see even after Israel’s physical *departure*, that the moment of death must become a moment of *deliverance* through death. Death should swallow us up, but instead it barely touches us. Death should be our end, but instead we are raised up. This discussion, then, between these three has as its focus Christ’s fulfilling *exodus*, a *departure* that will answer every true and holy expectation anticipated by the illustrative history.

And all this had been planned in heaven, in the highest place, before Elijah or Moses, before Adam and the creation. This was a plan that had been unfolding through the generations, and was about to see a dramatic moment of climax, but one that would demand the utmost resolve from the Hero of the tale. How fitting then, that these three key figures talk about this eternal plan, and how all had been made ready for this hour.

_How unfitting, then, Peter’s focus on the temporary situation, this moment that cannot stay poised looking at the fulfillment, but must rush downhill to its conclusion. He isn’t listening to what is being discussed; but can only think about how sweet it would be if only they might set up three tabernacles (misplaced Exodus imagery), and let this glory-hour be the climax. As if to silence his silly-talk, the glory-cloud from the wilderness wanderings just smothers them, and the Voice from out the cloud bears witness to the true Word, and all that he proclaims. “Hear him!”_

If there is no *departure* of the Son from heaven, no *departure* out of this mountain, no descent into hell, no face-set-like-flint to go to Jerusalem (Is.50:7), no resolve to finish the work he was sent to do—if there be no *exodus*, no death of the Lamb—none of us will ever be freed.​

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1 | Edifying 1


----------



## LilyG (Jan 23, 2017)

Contra_Mundum said:


> from fourth sermon 9th chapter, Luke 9:28-36 "The Heights of Glory" (Sep.1,2013)
> 
> ... Jesus is their [Moses & Elijah] focus. They appear “in glory” (v31) to speak with him, and in particular of his “*exodus*,” (translated decease) which he (Christ) “was about to accomplish at Jerusalem.” Egypt, as I reminded the young people at our last meeting, is a biblical symbol for the world, ever standing against God’s people. The great salvation-moment in the OT was the people’s *deliverance* from bondage in Egypt—a bondage that becomes synonymous with bondage to sin and death. Egypt is a place of death, made terrifyingly so by the ten plagues, especially the last.
> 
> ...



Ah, I see!


----------



## Stope (Jan 23, 2017)

Contra_Mundum said:


> from fourth sermon 9th chapter, Luke 9:28-36 "The Heights of Glory" (Sep.1,2013)
> 
> ... Jesus is their [Moses & Elijah] focus. They appear “in glory” (v31) to speak with him, and in particular of his “*exodus*,” (translated _decease_) which he (Christ) “was about to accomplish at Jerusalem.” Egypt, as I reminded the young people at our last meeting, is a biblical symbol for the world, ever standing against God’s people. The great salvation-moment in the OT was the people’s *deliverance* from bondage in Egypt—a bondage that becomes synonymous with bondage to sin and death. Egypt is a place of death, made terrifyingly so by the ten plagues, especially the last.
> 
> ...



Extremely helpful. Thank you!

Whose sermon was that?


----------



## MW (Jan 23, 2017)

The part about the exodus is very well explained by Rev. Buchanan. With regard to the Gospels pointing out the shortcomings of the disciples, I think they would have been more than willing to have themselves presented as being ignorant and foolish at that time, because it brings out the carnal way they used to view the kingdom of God, and it was something they once shared in common with unbelieving Jews who were stumbling over Christ. In 2 Peter 1:12-21 we see Peter enlightened with the true understanding of the transfiguration, ready to put off the earthly tabernacle, witnessing to the heavenly glory of Christ and His rising in the hearts of believers, and teaching believers the essential authority of holy Scripture as sure and steadfast.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rev. Todd Ruddell (Jan 24, 2017)

There is also, I believe, an unholy parity proposed by Peter in his "let us make three tabernacles". The overshadowing voice declares, "hear Him!" in order to elevate Christ in the mind of the disciples over Moses and Elijah, because they could not "tabernacle" with men in the way that Christ would. As Mr. Winzer said above, the older, more mature Peter places the Word of Christ over the transfiguration.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jan 26, 2017)

@Contra_Mundum 


Stope said:


> Extremely helpful. Thank you!
> 
> Whose sermon was that?


I believe it was Rev. Buchanan's own sermon: http://chainolakesopc.org/SermonAM090113.mp3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grant Van Leuven (Jan 28, 2017)

When I preached through Leviticus and came to the Festival of Tabernacles (or Booths) in Lev. 23:33-36, I was struck by Andrew Bonar's commentary as really getting at what was probably going on with Peter at the Mount of Transfiguration (citing Mark 9:5) -- the impetuous apostle's reaction was not audacious or ignorant, but covenantally informed and enamored wonder at the revelation of Christ fulfilling the shadowy Festival of Tabernacles right before his eyes. He was having an ecstatic response to the glory-kabod fellowship of God that was lost by the First Adam and now being re-opened before him straight from heaven through the Second Adam; this is why he exclaimed, "It is good for us to be here!"

Considering John 1:14: Jesus “tabernacled” among us; Rev. 21:3ff: the Tabernacle of God through Christ will be with men, who are that Tabernacle; and Matthew 1:23/Isaiah 7:14, Jesus is “Emmanuel” (God with Us), Peter at the Mount of Transfiguration likely (and instinctively) said, "Let’s make three 'tabernacles!" with the Festival of Booths in mind as he saw typified heavenly communion with God actually realized in Jesus and he knee-jerked back to the Jewish festival of fellowship practices. But Peter also learned that the New Covenant application of God tabernacling amongst us in King Jesus was not for us to act as if the shadowy tabernacle should still stand and be surrounded by our tents on one mountain in the Middle East (nor that the time had yet come for the consumation of the newly inaugurated Kingdom of Heaven on earth at His First Coming, not the least because the true High Priest had yet to sacrifice Himself as the true Lamb to become the true Veil into the true Holy of Holies) but rather that we are to live as in booths in Christ as we His Temple now spread His Kingdom of Heaven presence throughout this whole world's wilderness until the full arrival of the New Heaven and Earth as the actual Promised Land at His Second Coming: this is the aspect of "not knowing what he said", misapplying what he correctly recognized.

Thus, God the Father's speaking at the Mount of Transfiguration was not correction of Peter's response but confirmation of it (with some new direction), as if to say, "Good eye, Peter! Indeed, this is my Son and He, being the Way, the Truth, and the Life, is opening the real way to truly fellowship with Me in my true heavenly pattern given to Moses (whom you now see meeting with Him here) as He fully opens it to you as my only begotten Son now come to tabernacle with you on earth (as you gaze upon heavenly light and feel holy weight breaking forth from Him)!" Similarly, later on, I think it correct to better understand our Lord Jesus not giving Peter a three-fold guilt trip with "Do you love me? Feed my sheep!" after Peter had denied Him three times, but rather a three-fold affirmation after the resurrection of Peter's graciously un-revoked apostleship (I believe I first heard this in a message by Rev. Alistair Begg on RefNet.fm.)

Also worth considering more broadly in connection to the above is John 12:41 (with its preceding verses) showing that Isaiah 6:1 is a vision of Jesus Christ on the throne in the Temple (an insight gained I believe by listening to Dr. Sinclair Ferguson, if not Dr. Derek Thomas, also on RefNet.fm).

Reactions: Like 1


----------

